# TCP protocol implementation in FreeBSD



## ankitshahji (Mar 6, 2009)

hi everyone,

I have to implement a TCP agent in FreeBSD using some emulator,it's a part of my project. but  i don't know which emulator is available in FreeBSD to accomplish this task. i need help to know how to implement the TCP protocol in  FreeBSD. Any information related to this will be helpfull.

Thank you.


----------



## emre (Mar 6, 2009)

hi all,

i always wanted to learn how to change congestion control mechanism, implementing new protocol like connectionless tcp, and some tricky changes in new protocol in freebsd vb. 

But  how to debug this implementation ?


----------



## emre (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry for posting my message here. it must be under FreeBSD Development.



			
				emre said:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> i always wanted to learn how to change congestion control mechanism, implementing new protocol like connectionless tcp, and some tricky changes in new protocol in freebsd vb.
> 
> But  how to debug this implementation ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2009)

Moved.


----------

